# Fingers crossed



## snowbirds (Oct 15, 2015)

Morning Campers,

A sign of the times I think,I was only saying the other day that I have not seen my registered doctor for 10 year and bash I go in with ear wax problems and I am told by the Doc my blood pressure is to high see the nurse for your ears in a weeks time the nurse does my ears checks height weight and girth.
Told to to improve life style (going to Spain does not count) loose weight and come back in a week, one week later an ECG and buying my own blood pressure machine, Blood tests and tomorrow it's back to the doctor for OK to travel I hope on Friday.:bow::bow: Let's hope I am still a Snowbird tomorrow.:angel:


----------



## oldish hippy (Oct 15, 2015)

snowbirds said:


> Morning Campers,
> 
> A sign of the times I think,I was only saying the other day that I have not seen my registered doctor for 10 year and bash I go in with ear wax problems and I am told by the Doc my blood pressure is to high see the nurse for your ears in a weeks time the nurse does my ears checks height weight and girth.
> Told to to improve life style (going to Spain does not count) loose weight and come back in a week, one week later an ECG and buying my own blood pressure machine, Blood tests and tomorrow it's back to the doctor for OK to travel I hope on Friday.:bow::bow: Let's hope I am still a Snowbird tomorrow.:angel:



well dont worry as that will push up blood pressure just go and take thing easy try to lose a little weight whilst out  and dont forget that some of the drugs you ge t given can stop you driving leggally since the seond of march this year  there is  list on internet but dont worry just go slower and enjoy yourself dont get miserable by not going as that wont help


----------



## Wooie1958 (Oct 15, 2015)

After my latest blood test the practice nurse told me it would be good if i could eat more healthily and reduce my chorlesterol levels.

My total level is 3.75 and the LDL , HDL and Triglyceride levels are all in proportion as well, i just laughed and walked out.

Mentioned it to my GP at the next appointment and he did agree should could be a little enthusiastic at times and said everything was OK.


----------



## snowbirds (Oct 15, 2015)

Hi Wooie,

You totally lost me on that, I will take them down and ask Doctor about them this afternoon.:lol-053::lol-053:


Snowbirds.




Wooie1958 said:


> After my latest blood test the practice nurse told me it would be good if i could eat more healthily and reduce my chorlesterol levels.
> 
> My total level is 3.75 and the LDL , HDL and Triglyceride levels are all in proportion as well, i just laughed and walked out.
> 
> Mentioned it to my GP at the next appointment and he did agree should could be a little enthusiastic at times and said everything was OK.


----------



## QFour (Oct 15, 2015)

snowbirds said:


> Morning Campers,
> 
> A sign of the times I think,I was only saying the other day that I have not seen my registered doctor for 10 year and bash I go in with ear wax problems and I am told by the Doc my blood pressure is to high see the nurse for your ears in a weeks time the nurse does my ears checks height weight and girth.
> Told to to improve life style (going to Spain does not count) loose weight and come back in a week, one week later an ECG and buying my own blood pressure machine, Blood tests and tomorrow it's back to the doctor for OK to travel I hope on Friday.:bow::bow: Let's hope I am still a Snowbird tomorrow.:angel:



NO JOKE ..

Make sure you get the right cuff for the BP Machine there are 4 different ones. The small ones give higher readings. High BP reading can be as much as 30 different. So 80 / 160 could be 80 / 130

EVERY TIME ..

You get your BP Taken make sure they use the right one.

WHAT SIZE ..

Take the cuff and the narrow side should go half way round your arm ..

Hope you get it sorted. Loose weight is a good idea and so is giving up the booze.

..


----------



## vindiboy (Oct 24, 2015)

SODS  Law that,:goodluck::goodluck: I am going to our local Hospital today [yes Saturday ] at 2 pm to have my right eye assessed for cataract removal , I had one removed from my left eye just over a year ago, so hoping to get this one done quickly so we can mosey off to Spain and Portugal soonest.:wave::wave:


----------



## Obanboy666 (Oct 24, 2015)

Similiar happened to me 3 month ago when I went for my healthy heart check after much arm twisting from my GP.
Heart & blood pressure fine, Cholesterol low amazingly enough but sugar levels high and obese, 5'10"  & 15 stone 3 lb. I don't look obese by any stretch of the imagination but decided to do something about it.

I've totally changed my diet, cut out all the things I love. Sweets, crisps, chips, salted peanuts and last but not least Lurpak !

Now down to 13 stone 7lb and look like a bloody skeleton ! Bmi measure still says I am overweight need to get below 13 stone.


----------



## Neckender (Oct 24, 2015)

I'm 6ft and 12 stone 3 lbs and they tell me I'm over weight.
It's a joke.

John.


----------



## invalid (Oct 24, 2015)

I’m 6’4” to 6’5” according to which leg I’m standing on, and I have the blood pressure of an 18year old and low Cholesterol, I’m built like three brick out houses and weigh in at about 22.5 stone, my Doctor always says I’m a fine figure of a man. (but I might be scaring the crap out of him?):rolleyes2:


----------



## pughed2 (Oct 24, 2015)

*healthy travel?........spain*

snowbirds........I had to return to uk last april, while heading to spain with chest and heart issues.........could have been serious, so after hospital several months at doctors sorting out tablets and settling the issues, and for my problems, the extra sun and exercise of tripping should be good for me, so its off to spain on 21st sept as soon as doc gave all clear, currently at sete on french riviera about 7 to 10 days from spanish border,......all goes well, return to bristol end of feb......good luck..,......steve bristol


----------

